# Grass Allergy



## goodasgoldy (Jul 14, 2012)

My Havanese ~ Cha Cha is allergic to cut grass and of course now that it's summer her lady parts are exposed to it every time she squats. As a result she has a rash and it itches and she chews on herself. I use 1/2 a benedryl and benedryl gel on the rash, with mixed results. Does anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't have any suggestions here, I just wanted to share sympathy. YIKES. I don't even know what I'd do if my pup had that allergy. I can't imagine.


----------



## goodasgoldy (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanx for the sympathy, don't know what I would do if everytime I needed to pee my lady parts got a rash! 
I've been washing her tummy and bits with a mild soap and rinse and then benedryl gel, it only seems to be in the months when the grass is freshly cut so the fall through spring months are fine.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Would it be possible to put down artificial turf in an area for her to go potty? I have a dog with allergies to grasses/weeds/trees that are common in our area, as well as some foods. We are eliminating the foods first that he tested positive to, to see if that will help. But the suggestion was made to me that we might consider putting down artificial turf for a play area if the grass was problematic. I see you are from the Pacific NW too - I tell you, it had crossed my mind to do that before I found out he had allergies, just because the boys' play area gets so wet and yucky in the winter time. I think they install it over a bed of gravel, so it would drain well and you could hose it off. If you just want an area for going potty, it wouldn't have to be huge. Or can you take her potty on another surface like gravel or bark?


----------



## goodasgoldy (Jul 14, 2012)

tried it but she avoided that spot like it had cooties! didn't seem to matter that I left it there for months. I think it felt yucky to her feet. thanx for the input though.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you try quality fake grass, or one of those bright green rugs that are supposed to be like a "grass" rug? I bought Trooper a patch of fake "real"-looking grass, it was expensive, but it was worth it as he doesn't know the difference between the fake and real grass, because the fake grass is just as long as the real stuff. We'll only have the fake stuff until we get our backyard landscaped.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

poor cha cha. Allergies are cumulative. So if you can lessen her load it may help. Grass allergies are cross reactive to wheat especially, and most grains in general. Have you tried her on a grain free diet?

I have an allergic dog too. I am about to experiment with a supplement called EPICOR. it is an immune modulator, that helps balance an out of control immune system which allergies are. (unlike cortisone that suppresses it) good for humans, and some reports of helping dogs with allergies. It won't happen overnight, but I am hoping for help in the long run.

http://epicorimmune.com/

PM me if you want more info. I've checked with the company about dosing for my 18 lb Cash.


----------

